# javafx wird in einem alten programm nicht bei maven gefunden



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

ich habe diesen error


> Error occurred during initialization of boot layer
> java.lang.module.FindException: Module javafx.controls not found, required by finalGame1


meine module info wrid gefunden

```
module finalGame1 {
    requires transitive javafx.graphics;
    requires transitive javafx.fxml;
    requires transitive javafx.controls;
    requires javafx.base;
    requires transitive javafx.media;
    requires javafx.web;
    requires jdk.compiler;
    exports application;
    exports backend;
    exports controller;
    exports layout;
    exports layout.interfaces;
    exports model;
    exports view;
    exports test;
}
```

meine pom.xml wurde vor 1,5 jahren geschrieben seit dem hab ich nichts mehr mit maven gemacht, keinen plan ob das so gehört

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>FinalGame5</groupId>
  <artifactId>FinalGame5</artifactId>
  <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  <name>NEXcg</name>
  <build>
    <sourceDirectory>src</sourceDirectory>
    <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src</directory>
        <excludes>
          <exclude>**/*.java</exclude>

        </excludes>
      </resource>
    </resources>
  
    <plugins>
      <plugin>
        <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>3.8.1</version>
        <configuration>
          <release>15</release>
          <compilerArgs>
            <arg>--enable-preview</arg>
          </compilerArgs>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
  
  </build>
  <dependencies>

      <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
        <version>17-ea+9</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
        <version>17-ea+9</version>
    </dependency>
        <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
        <version>17-ea+9</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-web -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
        <version>17-ea+9</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-fxml -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
        <version>17-ea+9</version>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>
</project>
```

eclipse ist auf frisch installiertem status... eifnach installiert und projekt rein gemacht


eclipse listet bei dem projekt aufbau alle maven dependencies auf nur die module info scheint nix zu finden

war halt die letzte zeit in anderen gebieten unterwegs wie c# und hab jetzt eifnach 0 Plan mehr wie man fx zum laufen kriegt


----------



## kneitzel (9. Okt 2021)

Was genau machst Du, wenn Du diese Meldung bekommst?

Hast Du mal versucht, das Maven Projekt mit Maven zu bauen? Was bedeutet bei Dir "projekt rein gemacht"?
==> Hier mein Tipp: Prüf wirklich auch mit Maven - es kommt leider zu oft vor, dass eine IDE da irgendwie durcheinander gekommen ist.

Ansonsten solltest Du da doch mal die Versionen prüfen und so. Java 15 mit Preview und JavaFX eine ea Version? Und ich würde da auch etwas mehr an Properties setzen in Maven (z.B. sourceEncoding würde mir da direkt einfallen)


----------



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

ich führe bei der meldung die main aus mit der run configuration
"projekt rein gemacht" = aus git runter ggeladen entpackt und rein importiert und sonst nicht mehr

bei maven clean war ein fehler dass preview nicht so erlaubt ist
also hab ich die pom.xml compiler auf 16 gesetzt weil damals hatte ich java 15 und jetzt hab ich java 16 wieso auch immer
da kommt kein fehler mehr auch nicht bei maven install

nur ich hab keinen plan in welcher reihnefolge ich die maven sachen machen muss bzw welche goals man angeben sollte um dann irgendwas zu haben womit man das teil ausführen kann

also so hab ich das umgeändert und wenn man die maven build sachen "per zufall klickt" kommen auch keine fehler ausser ein fehler der damals immer schon gekommen ist mit "Multiple s4jls bindings" aber damals war das auch schon egal ... glaube ich zumindest

```
<plugins>
      <plugin>
        <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>3.8.1</version>
        <configuration>
          <release>16</release>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
```


----------



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

hab einfach mal dei maven depencies in den module path geschoben und nun funktionierts aber warum und weshalb 0 plan 

und was mit den goals ist weis ich auhc nicht hab zwar ein paar die man angeben kann gefunden nur ich hab halt was wo ich keinen plan hab was icch damit machen sollte... fast so wie eine do while schleife die ich nie benutz


----------



## kneitzel (9. Okt 2021)

Ok, also ein Problem beim Ausführen. Da ist das Problem, dass du die Abhängigkeiten verfügbar haben musst. Was du also bauen kannst  St ist eine jar File, dass auch alle Abhängigkeiten enthält.

Ansonsten reichen bei Maven eigentlich fast immer zwei Targets: mvn clean und mvn package.

Bei package wird alles übersetzt und es wird eine jar Datei im Verzeichnis target gebaut.

Bezüglich Java Version wäre mein Tipp, auf die 17 zu gehen - das ist aktuelle LTS Version.

Bezüglich Abhängigkeiten zusammen packen und so versuche ich später am Rechner mal ein Maven Projekt zu posten, wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

es wird bei eclipse <plugin>:<goal> verlangt 
eins was so funktioniert ist zb


> compiler:compile



wie ist das bei mvn package weil angenörgelt wird dass mvn package nicht diesem format entspricht
ichhab ja keine konsole ( soweit ich weis )


----------



## kneitzel (9. Okt 2021)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, was Du machst / versuchst?

Hast Du etwas wie Run As -> Maven Build ... gestartet und dann als Goal mvn package eingegeben?

mvn ist der Kommando, das Maven startet. Der Parameter package gibt den goal an, d.h. in dem Fenster wäre nur package einzugeben ohne mvn.


----------



## kneitzel (9. Okt 2021)

Mal eine pom.xml wie bei mir ein JavaFX Projekt aussieht und das dann auch ausführbare Dinge erstellt:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

    <groupId>de.kneitzel</groupId>
    <artifactId>FileBrowser</artifactId>
    <version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>

    <organization>
        <!-- Used as the 'Vendor' for JNLP generation -->
        <name>K. Neitzel</name>
    </organization>

    <properties>
        <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.module>FileBrowser</main.module>
        <main.class>de.kneitzel.filebrowser.App</main.class>

        <!-- Dependency Versions -->
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
        <lombok.version>1.18.20</lombok.version>
        <mvvmfx.version>1.8.0</mvvmfx.version>
        <typetools.version>0.6.3</typetools.version>
        <doc-annotations.version>0.2</doc-annotations.version>
        <slf4j.version>1.7.32</slf4j.version>
        <junit.version>5.7.2</junit.version>

        <!-- Plugin Versions -->
        <maven.compiler.plugin>3.8.1</maven.compiler.plugin>
        <maven.dependency.plugin>3.1.2</maven.dependency.plugin>
        <maven.surfire.plugin>3.0.0-M5</maven.surfire.plugin>
        <moditect.maven.plugin>1.0.0.RC1</moditect.maven.plugin>
        <jpackage.maven.plugin>0.1.2</jpackage.maven.plugin>
        <codehaus.version.plugin>2.8.1</codehaus.version.plugin>

        <!-- other properties -->
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <maven.compiler.source>${java.version}</maven.compiler.source>
        <maven.compiler.target>${java.version}</maven.compiler.target>
    </properties>

    <dependencies>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>de.saxsys</groupId>
            <artifactId>mvvmfx</artifactId>
            <version>${mvvmfx.version}</version>
            <exclusions>
                <exclusion>
                    <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
                    <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
                </exclusion>
            </exclusions>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>net.jodah</groupId>
            <artifactId>typetools</artifactId>
            <version>${typetools.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
            <version>${slf4j.version}</version>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.projectlombok</groupId>
            <artifactId>lombok</artifactId>
            <version>${lombok.version}</version>
            <scope>provided</scope>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.junit.jupiter</groupId>
            <artifactId>junit-jupiter-engine</artifactId>
            <version>${junit.version}</version>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>

    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                <artifactId>versions-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${codehaus.version.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>validate</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>display-dependency-updates</goal>
                            <goal>display-plugin-updates</goal>
                            <goal>display-property-updates</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.compiler.plugin}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>${java.version}</release>
                    <annotationProcessorPaths>
                        <path>
                            <groupId>org.projectlombok</groupId>
                            <artifactId>lombok</artifactId>
                            <version>${lombok.version}</version>
                        </path>
                    </annotationProcessorPaths>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-surefire-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.surfire.plugin}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <testFailureIgnore>true</testFailureIgnore>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.dependency.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>copy-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overWriteReleases>false</overWriteReleases>
                            <overWriteSnapshots>false</overWriteSnapshots>
                            <overWriteIfNewer>true</overWriteIfNewer>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.moditect</groupId>
                <artifactId>moditect-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${moditect.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>add-module-info-to-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overwriteExistingFiles>true</overwriteExistingFiles>
                            <modules>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>de.saxsys</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>mvvmfx</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>de.saxsys.mvvmfx</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>net.jodah</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>typetools</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>typetools</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>eu.lestard</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>doc-annotations</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>docannotations</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>org.slf4j.slf4japi</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                            </modules>

                            <module>
                                <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                                <moduleInfoFile>${project.build.sourceDirectory}/module-info.java</moduleInfoFile>
                            </module>

                            <jdepsExtraArgs>
                                --ignore-missing-deps
                            </jdepsExtraArgs>
                        </configuration>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>add-module-info</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                    <execution>
                        <id>create-runtime-image</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>create-runtime-image</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <modulePath>
                                <path>${project.build.directory}/modules</path>
                            </modulePath>
                            <modules>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </modules>
                            <launcher>
                                <name>${launcher}</name>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </launcher>
                            <compression>2</compression>
                            <stripDebug>true</stripDebug>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</outputDirectory>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.github.akman</groupId>
                <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${jpackage.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>jpackage</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <name>${appName}</name>
                            <type>IMAGE</type>
                            <runtimeimage>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</runtimeimage>
                            <module>${main.module}/${main.class}</module>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>
    </build>
</project>
```

Was ist hier zu sehen?

a) Es wird beim Bau nach neuen Versionen geschaut und diese angezeigt. Das hilft also um ggf. auf eine neue Version umzusteigen.
b) mit moditect wird für alte Abhängigkeiten eine module-info erzeugt. Das mag man nicht brauchen, aber leider wird dies schnell mal notwendig.
c) Es wird JLink und JPackage eingebunden. Es finden sich also in target/jlink-image und target/jpackage fertige Images, die man weitergeben kann. (Das setzt ein aktuelles JDK ab 14 voraus, vorher gab es kein jpackage!)

Vielleicht hilft das ja ein bisschen.


----------



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>FinalGame5</groupId>
  <artifactId>NEXcg</artifactId>
  <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  <properties>
          <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.module>NEXcg</main.module>
        <main.class>application.Main</main.class>
            <!-- Dependency Versions -->
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
   </properties>

  <build>
    <sourceDirectory>src</sourceDirectory>
    <resources>
      <resource>
        <directory>src</directory>
        <excludes>
          <exclude>**/*.java</exclude>

        </excludes>
      </resource>
    </resources>
    
    <plugins>
      <plugin>
        <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
        <version>3.8.1</version>
        <configuration>
          <release>16</release>
        </configuration>
      </plugin>
    </plugins>
    
  </build>
  <dependencies>

      <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
        <version>${javafx.version}</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
        <version>${javafx.version}</version>
    </dependency>
        <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
        <version>${javafx.version}</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-web -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
        <version>${javafx.version}</version>
    </dependency>
    <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-fxml -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
        <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
        <version>${javafx.version}</version>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>
</project>
```
so sieht die pom aktuell aus, konnte maven install auch zum laufen bringen genauso wie mvn package und hab jetzt auch eine jar datei und was kann ich jetzt mit der machen ? 

habe jetzt den target ordner der so aussieht


----------



## Mart (9. Okt 2021)

zusätzlich wenn ich als goal dependency:tree angebe bekomme ich das raus

```
[INFO] FinalGame5:NEXcg:jar:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT
[INFO] +- org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:16:compile
[INFO] |  \- org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:win:16:compile
[INFO] +- org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:16:compile
[INFO] |  \- org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:win:16:compile
[INFO] +- org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:16:compile
[INFO] |  \- org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:win:16:compile
[INFO] +- org.openjfx:javafx-web:jar:16:compile
[INFO] |  +- org.openjfx:javafx-web:jar:win:16:compile
[INFO] |  \- org.openjfx:javafx-media:jar:16:compile
[INFO] |     \- org.openjfx:javafx-media:jar:win:16:compile
[INFO] \- org.openjfx:javafx-fxml:jar:16:compile
[INFO]    \- org.openjfx:javafx-fxml:jar:win:16:compile
```
und nach stackoverflow sollte ich das raus kicken was das doppelte sl4j binding auslöst nur das finde ich nicht mal da drin


----------



## kneitzel (10. Okt 2021)

Mart hat gesagt.:


> und nach stackoverflow sollte ich das raus kicken was das doppelte sl4j binding auslöst nur das finde ich nicht mal da drin


Ich nehme an dass Dich die slf4j Meldungen beim Maven Aufruf stören? Die kommen von Eclipse und nicht von Deinem Projekt. Die Dependencies vom Projekt werden ja nur geladen um dann vom Compiler und co genutzt zu werden. Dabei werden die aber nicht ausgeführt / geladen.
Siehe z.B. https://stackoverflow.com/questions...j-class-path-contains-multiple-slf4j-bindings



Mart hat gesagt.:


> hab jetzt auch eine jar datei und was kann ich jetzt mit der machen ?


Die kannst Du jetzt nutzen, aber wenn ich Deine POM richtig überflogen habe, hast Du da weiterhin nichts drin, dass die Abhängigkeiten mit ins jar File packt. Daher wirst Du beim Start alle Abhängigkeiten im Classpath bereit stellen müssen. Und wenn Du kein JDK mit integriertem JavaFX nutzt, dann wirst Du vermutlich auch die JavaFX Depdendencies mit Module Path angeben müssen bei diesem jar, das Du gebaut hast.

Dann hast Du eine pom.xml die wohl von Eclipse erzeugt wurde (Definition von sourceDirectory und resources) - bei Maven gilt eigentlich Covention over Configuration und man hält sich in der Regel an die Vorgaben um deutlich weniger konfigurieren zu müssen. Das hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass man sich bei Maven Projektteile zusammen kopieren kann. Das ist aber ein allgemeiner Hinweis - für die Funktionalität ist das derzeit uninteressant.

Bezüglich Abhängigkeiten: Dazu hat das POM bei mir das maven-dependency-plugin verwendet. Das hat die Abhängigkeiten mit bereit gestellt.
(Prinzipiell dürfte es auch mit dem maven-shade-plugin gehen, aber ich habe da bei JavaFX Applikationen jetzt keinen Überblick, ob es da dann nicht doch noch paar Stolpersteine geben wird. JavaFX kann auf Grund gewisser Eigenarten durchaus problematisch sein...)

Dann wurde mit Java 9 Abstand davon genommen, einfach nur jar Files weiter zu geben. Statt dessen wurde jlink als neue Lösung angeboten und Java Modularisiert. So ist es notwendig, ein Java Programm weiter zu geben, das alles enthält, was notwendig ist, also eine abgespeckte JRE wird mitgegeben. Mit Java 14 ist dann auch noch JPackage dazu gekommen, das dann entweder ein Installer erstellt (also z.B. ein MSI bei Windows) oder alles stärker zusammen fasst und ein Executable (EXE unter Windows) erstellt. Das ist bei der POM, die ich mal als Beispiel gebracht habe, über die Plugins  moditect (mit create-runtime-image) und dem jpackage plugin abgebildet.


----------



## Mart (10. Okt 2021)

[CODE lang="java" title="pom.xml"]<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
    <groupId>FinalGame5</groupId>
    <artifactId>NEXcg</artifactId>
    <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
    <properties>
        <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.module>NEXcg</main.module>
        <maven.dependency.plugin>3.1.2</maven.dependency.plugin>
        <main.class>application.ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst</main.class>
        <!-- Dependency Versions -->
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
        <jpackage.maven.plugin>0.1.2</jpackage.maven.plugin>
        <java.version>1.8</java.version>
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
        <slf4j.version>1.7.32</slf4j.version>
        <moditect.maven.plugin>1.0.0.RC1</moditect.maven.plugin>
        <junit.version>5.7.2</junit.version>
        <mvvmfx.version>1.8.0</mvvmfx.version>
        <typetools.version>0.6.3</typetools.version>
    </properties>

    <build>
        <sourceDirectory>src</sourceDirectory>
        <resources>
            <resource>
                <directory>src</directory>
                <excludes>
                    <exclude>**/*.java</exclude>

                </excludes>
            </resource>
        </resources>

        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.dependency.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>copy-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overWriteReleases>false</overWriteReleases>
                            <overWriteSnapshots>false</overWriteSnapshots>
                            <overWriteIfNewer>true</overWriteIfNewer>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                <artifactId>exec-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.0.0</version>
                <configuration>
                    <mainClass>application.ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst</mainClass>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.moditect</groupId>
                <artifactId>moditect-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${moditect.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>add-module-info-to-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overwriteExistingFiles>true</overwriteExistingFiles>
                            <modules>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>org.slf4j.slf4japi</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                            </modules>

                            <module>
                                <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                                <moduleInfoFile>${project.build.sourceDirectory}/module-info.java</moduleInfoFile>
                            </module>

                            <jdepsExtraArgs>
                                --ignore-missing-deps
                            </jdepsExtraArgs>
                        </configuration>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>add-module-info</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                    <execution>
                        <id>create-runtime-image</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>create-runtime-image</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <modulePath>
                                <path>${project.build.directory}/modules</path>
                            </modulePath>
                            <modules>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </modules>
                            <launcher>
                                <name>${launcher}</name>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </launcher>
                            <compression>2</compression>
                            <stripDebug>true</stripDebug>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</outputDirectory>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>com.github.akman</groupId>
                <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${jpackage.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>jpackage</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <name>${appName}</name>
                            <type>IMAGE</type>
                            <runtimeimage>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</runtimeimage>
                            <module>${main.module}/${main.class}</module>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
        </plugins>

    </build>

    <dependencies>

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.codehaus.mojo/exec-maven-plugin -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
            <artifactId>exec-maven-plugin</artifactId>
            <version>3.0.0</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
            <version>${slf4j.version}</version>
        </dependency>

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-web -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-fxml -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>
</project>[/CODE]
wenn ich das laufen lasse mit package -e kommt das raus

```
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project NEXcg: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed -> [Help 1]
org.apache.maven.lifecycle.LifecycleExecutionException: Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project NEXcg: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:215)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:156)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:117)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:81)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.builder.singlethreaded.SingleThreadedBuilder.build(SingleThreadedBuilder.java:56)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleStarter.execute(LifecycleStarter.java:128)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:305)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:192)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.execute(DefaultMaven.java:105)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.execute(MavenCli.java:957)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.doMain(MavenCli.java:289)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.main(MavenCli.java:193)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:78)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:567)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launchEnhanced(Launcher.java:282)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launch(Launcher.java:225)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.mainWithExitCode(Launcher.java:406)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:347)
Caused by: org.apache.maven.plugin.PluginExecutionException: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:210)
    ... 20 more
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.moditect.internal.command.ProcessExecutor.run(ProcessExecutor.java:68)
    at org.moditect.commands.CreateRuntimeImage.runJlink(CreateRuntimeImage.java:126)
    at org.moditect.commands.CreateRuntimeImage.run(CreateRuntimeImage.java:72)
    at org.moditect.mavenplugin.image.CreateRuntimeImageMojo.execute(CreateRuntimeImageMojo.java:122)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:137)
    ... 21 more
[ERROR]
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/PluginExecutionException
```
da der maven link bei help nicht ufnktioniert hab ich mal im internet geschaut und das gefunden








						Unclear error "jlink: Error reading module" · Issue #92 · moditect/moditect
					

I got the error [ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.Beta2:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project shoedemo: Execution create-runtime-image of goal...




					github.com
				



nur ich weis nicht was ich damit anfangen sollte


----------



## kneitzel (10. Okt 2021)

Steht da noch irgend eine Ausgabe über diesem Stacktrace?

Bei Maven hast Du oft folgende Situation:
- Ein externes Programm wird aufgerufen. Dies gibt Dir auch irgend eine Ausgabe. Diese Ausgabe kann Fehler enthalten.
- Wenn der Returncode nun auf einen Fehler hin deutet, wird eine Exception geworfen. Und diese wird schön groß reportet. Aber die Information des Stacktrace besagt halt nur: Der Aufruf ist fehlgeschlagen. Bei Dir war es halt der Aufruf von jlink.
==> Da einfach einmal noch schauen, was oberhalb vom Stacktrace zu finden ist.

Im Augenblick sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Fehler. 

Das `<java.version>1.8</java.version>` solltest Du noch raus löschen, aber direkt in der nächsten Zeile setzt Du es ja auf 16 und überschreibst es damit ja.


----------



## Mart (10. Okt 2021)

ich habe mal als goal angegeben install -X für debug mode da sind die ersten zeilen gleich so


```
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[DEBUG] resource with targetPath null
directory C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src
excludes [**/*.java]
includes []
```
dass itrgendwas null ist ist ja schon mal schlecht 

dann kommt das kopieren der ganzen dateien
und dann die einstellungen

```
[DEBUG]   (f) compileSourceRoots = [C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src]
[DEBUG]   (f) compilerId = javac
[DEBUG]   (f) debug = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnError = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) forceJavacCompilerUse = false
[DEBUG]   (f) fork = false
[DEBUG]   (f) generatedSourcesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\generated-sources\annotations
[DEBUG]   (f) mojoExecution = org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:compile {execution: default-compile}
[DEBUG]   (f) optimize = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (f) parameters = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) projectArtifact = FinalGame5:NEXcg:jar:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT
[DEBUG]   (s) release = 16
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (f) showDeprecation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) showWarnings = false
[DEBUG]   (f) skipMultiThreadWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) source = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) staleMillis = 0
[DEBUG]   (s) target = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) useIncrementalCompilation = true
[DEBUG]   (f) verbose = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
```


und mit dem rest kann ich nichts anfangen, bzw wo ich den stacktrace herbekommen könnte 


```
[DEBUG] Using compiler 'javac'.
[DEBUG] Adding C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\generated-sources\annotations to compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src
[DEBUG] New compile source roots:
  C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src
  C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\generated-sources\annotations
[DEBUG] CompilerReuseStrategy: reuseCreated
[DEBUG] useIncrementalCompilation enabled
[INFO] Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources (default-testResources) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-resources-plugin:2.6:testResources' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) buildFilters = []
[DEBUG]   (f) escapeWindowsPaths = true
[DEBUG]   (s) includeEmptyDirs = false
[DEBUG]   (s) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (s) overwrite = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) resources = [Resource {targetPath: null, filtering: false, FileSet {directory: C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\test\resources, PatternSet [includes: {}, excludes: {}]}}]
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (f) supportMultiLineFiltering = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useBuildFilters = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useDefaultDelimiters = true
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] properties used {env.NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=12, mvvmfx.version=1.8.0, env.USERPROFILE=C:\Users\marti, java.specification.version=16, sun.cpu.isalist=amd64, sun.arch.data.model=64, env.PROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files, java.vendor.url=https://java.oracle.com/, env.OS=Windows_NT, sun.boot.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149\jre\bin, sun.java.command=org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher -B install -X, env.SYSTEMROOT=C:\Windows, jdk.debug=release, maven.version=3.8.1, java.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.version.date=2021-07-20, java.home=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149\jre, java.vm.specification.vendor=Oracle Corporation, java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification, env.LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local, env.USERDOMAIN_ROAMINGPROFILE=DESKTOP-8RG57OK, user.script=, sun.management.compiler=HotSpot 64-Bit Tiered Compilers, java.runtime.version=16.0.2+7-67, env.PATH=C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149/jre/bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Windows\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA NvDLISR;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\openjdk-16.0.2_windows-x64_bin(1)\jdk-16.0.2\bin;;C:\Windows\System32;, env.PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public, env.COMMONPROGRAMW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files, file.encoding=Cp1252, env.COMPUTERNAME=DESKTOP-8RG57OK, moditect.maven.plugin=1.0.0.RC1, env.HOMEPATH=\Users\marti, env.APPDATA=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Roaming, java.io.tmpdir=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp\, java.version=16.0.2, java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification, maven.dependency.plugin=3.1.2, java.library.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149\jre\bin;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149/jre/bin/server;C:/Users/marti/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149/jre/bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Windows\System32\OpenSSH\;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA NvDLISR;C:\Program Files\dotnet\;C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Microsoft\WindowsApps;C:\Users\marti\.dotnet\tools;C:\openjdk-16.0.2_windows-x64_bin(1)\jdk-16.0.2\bin;;C:\Windows\System32;;., java.vendor=Oracle Corporation, classworlds.conf=C:\Users\marti\eclipse-workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.launching\launches\m2conf16975634852896478983.tmp, sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle, java.vm.specification.version=16, os.name=Windows 10, junit.version=5.7.2, main.class=application.ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst, env.=::=::\, user.home=C:\Users\marti, env.ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData, env.SESSIONNAME=Console, path.separator=;, os.version=10.0, env.PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC, java.vm.name=OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM, appName=NEXcg, env.USERNAME=marti, os.arch=amd64, maven.multiModuleProjectDirectory=C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame, java.vm.info=mixed mode, env.FPS_BROWSER_USER_PROFILE_STRING=Default, env.TEMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, java.class.version=60.0, env.ONEDRIVE=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252, env.FPS_BROWSER_APP_PROFILE_STRING=Internet Explorer, slf4j.version=1.7.32, maven.build.version=Apache Maven 3.8.1 (05c21c65bdfed0f71a2f2ada8b84da59348c4c5d), maven.home=C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\EMBEDDED, env.JAVA_HOME=C:\openjdk-16.0.2_windows-x64_bin(1)\jdk-16.0.2, env.PROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files, file.separator=\, java.vm.compressedOopsMode=Zero based, line.separator=
, env.PROCESSOR_REVISION=9e0a, env.PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel, env.PROGRAMDATA=C:\ProgramData, jpackage.maven.plugin=0.1.2, user.name=marti, env.DRIVERDATA=C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\DriverData, env.SYSTEMDRIVE=C:, env.PROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86), env.PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6, env.HOMEDRIVE=C:, env.PSMODULEPATH=C:\Program Files\WindowsPowerShell\Modules;C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules, env.TMP=C:\Users\marti\AppData\Local\Temp, sun.os.patch.level=, env.LOGONSERVER=\\DESKTOP-8RG57OK, env.WINDIR=C:\Windows, link.name=NEXcg, java.class.path=C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.m2e.maven.runtime_1.18.0.20210618-2246\jars\plexus-classworlds-2.6.0.jar, java.vm.vendor=Oracle Corporation, env.PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64, user.variant=, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES=C:\Program Files\Common Files, javafx.version=16, sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD, user.country=DE, env.USERDOMAIN=DESKTOP-8RG57OK, env.COMSPEC=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe, sun.cpu.endian=little, user.language=de, launcher=NEXcg, java.runtime.name=OpenJDK Runtime Environment, typetools.version=0.6.3, env.COMMONPROGRAMFILES(X86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files, java.vendor.url.bug=https://bugreport.java.com/bugreport/, user.dir=C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame, env.ONEDRIVECONSUMER=C:\Users\marti\OneDrive, main.module=NEXcg, java.vm.version=16.0.2+7-67}
[WARNING] Using platform encoding (Cp1252 actually) to copy filtered resources, i.e. build is platform dependent!
[DEBUG] resource with targetPath null
directory C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\test\resources
excludes []
includes []
[INFO] skip non existing resourceDirectory C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\test\resources
[DEBUG] no use filter components
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) basedir = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame
[DEBUG]   (f) buildDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target
[DEBUG]   (f) compilePath = [C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\mojo\exec-maven-plugin\3.0.0\exec-maven-plugin-3.0.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-model\3.0\maven-model-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-artifact\3.0\maven-artifact-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-core\3.0\maven-core-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-settings\3.0\maven-settings-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-settings-builder\3.0\maven-settings-builder-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-repository-metadata\3.0\maven-repository-metadata-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-model-builder\3.0\maven-model-builder-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-impl\1.7\aether-impl-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-spi\1.7\aether-spi-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-api\1.7\aether-api-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-util\1.7\aether-util-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-inject-plexus\1.4.2\sisu-inject-plexus-1.4.2.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-inject-bean\1.4.2\sisu-inject-bean-1.4.2.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-guice\2.1.7\sisu-guice-2.1.7-noaop.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-interpolation\1.14\plexus-interpolation-1.14.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-classworlds\2.2.3\plexus-classworlds-2.2.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-component-annotations\1.5.5\plexus-component-annotations-1.5.5.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\plexus\plexus-sec-dispatcher\1.3\plexus-sec-dispatcher-1.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\plexus\plexus-cipher\1.4\plexus-cipher-1.4.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-plugin-api\3.0\maven-plugin-api-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-utils\3.0.20\plexus-utils-3.0.20.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\commons\commons-exec\1.3\commons-exec-1.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-artifact-transfer\0.10.1\maven-artifact-transfer-0.10.1.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-common-artifact-filters\3.0.1\maven-common-artifact-filters-3.0.1.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-shared-utils\3.1.0\maven-shared-utils-3.1.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\commons-io\commons-io\2.5\commons-io-2.5.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.11\commons-codec-1.11.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\slf4j\slf4j-api\1.7.32\slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\16\javafx-controls-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\16\javafx-controls-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\16\javafx-graphics-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\16\javafx-graphics-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\16\javafx-base-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\16\javafx-base-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-web\16\javafx-web-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-web\16\javafx-web-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-media\16\javafx-media-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-media\16\javafx-media-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-fxml\16\javafx-fxml-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-fxml\16\javafx-fxml-16-win.jar]
[DEBUG]   (f) compileSourceRoots = [C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\test\java]
[DEBUG]   (f) compilerId = javac
[DEBUG]   (f) debug = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnError = true
[DEBUG]   (f) failOnWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) forceJavacCompilerUse = false
[DEBUG]   (f) fork = false
[DEBUG]   (f) generatedTestSourcesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\generated-test-sources\test-annotations
[DEBUG]   (f) mojoExecution = org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.8.1:testCompile {execution: default-testCompile}
[DEBUG]   (f) optimize = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (f) parameters = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) release = 16
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (f) showDeprecation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) showWarnings = false
[DEBUG]   (f) skipMultiThreadWarning = false
[DEBUG]   (f) source = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) staleMillis = 0
[DEBUG]   (s) target = 1.6
[DEBUG]   (f) testPath = [C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\test-classes, C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\mojo\exec-maven-plugin\3.0.0\exec-maven-plugin-3.0.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-model\3.0\maven-model-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-artifact\3.0\maven-artifact-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-core\3.0\maven-core-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-settings\3.0\maven-settings-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-settings-builder\3.0\maven-settings-builder-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-repository-metadata\3.0\maven-repository-metadata-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-model-builder\3.0\maven-model-builder-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-aether-provider\3.0\maven-aether-provider-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-impl\1.7\aether-impl-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-spi\1.7\aether-spi-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-api\1.7\aether-api-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\aether\aether-util\1.7\aether-util-1.7.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-inject-plexus\1.4.2\sisu-inject-plexus-1.4.2.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-inject-bean\1.4.2\sisu-inject-bean-1.4.2.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\sisu\sisu-guice\2.1.7\sisu-guice-2.1.7-noaop.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-interpolation\1.14\plexus-interpolation-1.14.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-classworlds\2.2.3\plexus-classworlds-2.2.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-component-annotations\1.5.5\plexus-component-annotations-1.5.5.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\plexus\plexus-sec-dispatcher\1.3\plexus-sec-dispatcher-1.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\sonatype\plexus\plexus-cipher\1.4\plexus-cipher-1.4.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\maven-plugin-api\3.0\maven-plugin-api-3.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\codehaus\plexus\plexus-utils\3.0.20\plexus-utils-3.0.20.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\commons\commons-exec\1.3\commons-exec-1.3.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-artifact-transfer\0.10.1\maven-artifact-transfer-0.10.1.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-common-artifact-filters\3.0.1\maven-common-artifact-filters-3.0.1.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\apache\maven\shared\maven-shared-utils\3.1.0\maven-shared-utils-3.1.0.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\commons-io\commons-io\2.5\commons-io-2.5.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\commons-codec\commons-codec\1.11\commons-codec-1.11.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\slf4j\slf4j-api\1.7.32\slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\16\javafx-controls-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-controls\16\javafx-controls-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\16\javafx-graphics-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-graphics\16\javafx-graphics-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\16\javafx-base-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-base\16\javafx-base-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-web\16\javafx-web-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-web\16\javafx-web-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-media\16\javafx-media-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-media\16\javafx-media-16-win.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-fxml\16\javafx-fxml-16.jar, C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\openjfx\javafx-fxml\16\javafx-fxml-16-win.jar]
[DEBUG]   (f) useIncrementalCompilation = true
[DEBUG]   (f) verbose = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Using compiler 'javac'.
[INFO] No sources to compile
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test (default-test) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=152800, ConflictMarker.markTime=81800, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=132, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=64700, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=28000, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=27, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=888700, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=77, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=62909400, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=1240400}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.9:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:test (scope managed from default) (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.9:compile (exclusions managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]       classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain:jar:2.0.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (s) basedir = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame
[DEBUG]   (s) childDelegation = false
[DEBUG]   (s) classesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (s) disableXmlReport = false
[DEBUG]   (s) enableAssertions = true
[DEBUG]   (s) forkMode = once
[DEBUG]   (s) junitArtifactName = junit:junit
[DEBUG]   (s) localRepository =       id: local
      url: file:///C:/Users/marti/.m2/repository/
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => true, update => always]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => always]
   blocked: false

[DEBUG]   (f) parallelMavenExecution = false
[DEBUG]   (s) perCoreThreadCount = true
[DEBUG]   (s) pluginArtifactMap = {org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin=org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:maven-plugin:2.12.4:, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter=org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-booter:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api=org.apache.maven.surefire:surefire-api:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common=org.apache.maven.surefire:maven-surefire-common:jar:2.12.4:compile, org.apache.commons:commons-lang3=org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.1:compile, org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters=org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:1.3:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.8:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-artifact=org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-project=org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-settings=org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-profile=org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-model=org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager=org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-core=org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api=org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata=org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics=org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-monitor=org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.9:compile, classworlds:classworlds=classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain=org.apache.maven:maven-toolchain:jar:2.0.9:compile, org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations=org.apache.maven.plugin-tools:maven-plugin-annotations:jar:3.1:compile}
[DEBUG]   (f) pluginDescriptor = Component Descriptor: role: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.Mojo', implementation: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.surefire.HelpMojo', role hint: 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:help'
role: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.Mojo', implementation: 'org.apache.maven.plugin.surefire.SurefirePlugin', role hint: 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-surefire-plugin:2.12.4:test'
---
[DEBUG]   (s) printSummary = true
[DEBUG]   (s) projectArtifactMap = {org.codehaus.mojo:exec-maven-plugin=org.codehaus.mojo:exec-maven-plugin:jar:3.0.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-model=org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-artifact=org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-core=org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-settings=org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-settings-builder=org.apache.maven:maven-settings-builder:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata=org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-model-builder=org.apache.maven:maven-model-builder:jar:3.0:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-aether-provider=org.apache.maven:maven-aether-provider:jar:3.0:runtime, org.sonatype.aether:aether-impl=org.sonatype.aether:aether-impl:jar:1.7:compile, org.sonatype.aether:aether-spi=org.sonatype.aether:aether-spi:jar:1.7:compile, org.sonatype.aether:aether-api=org.sonatype.aether:aether-api:jar:1.7:compile, org.sonatype.aether:aether-util=org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7:compile, org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-plexus=org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-plexus:jar:1.4.2:compile, org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean=org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2:compile, org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice=org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-classworlds=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-classworlds:jar:2.2.3:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:1.5.5:compile, org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher=org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3:compile, org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher=org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4:compile, org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api=org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:3.0:compile, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils=org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.20:compile, org.apache.commons:commons-exec=org.apache.commons:commons-exec:jar:1.3:compile, org.apache.maven.shared:maven-artifact-transfer=org.apache.maven.shared:maven-artifact-transfer:jar:0.10.1:compile, org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters=org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:3.0.1:compile, org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils=org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.1.0:compile, commons-io:commons-io=commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.5:compile, commons-codec:commons-codec=commons-codec:commons-codec:jar:1.11:compile, org.slf4j:slf4j-api=org.slf4j:slf4j-api:jar:1.7.32:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-controls=org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:win:16:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-graphics=org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:win:16:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-base=org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:win:16:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-web=org.openjfx:javafx-web:jar:win:16:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-media=org.openjfx:javafx-media:jar:win:16:compile, org.openjfx:javafx-fxml=org.openjfx:javafx-fxml:jar:win:16:compile}
[DEBUG]   (s) redirectTestOutputToFile = false
[DEBUG]   (s) remoteRepositories = [      id: central
      url: https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => false, update => daily]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => never]
   blocked: false
]
[DEBUG]   (s) reportFormat = brief
[DEBUG]   (s) reportsDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\surefire-reports
[DEBUG]   (s) runOrder = filesystem
[DEBUG]   (s) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (s) skipTests = false
[DEBUG]   (s) testClassesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\test-classes
[DEBUG]   (s) testFailureIgnore = false
[DEBUG]   (s) testNGArtifactName = org.testng:testng
[DEBUG]   (s) testSourceDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\test\java
[DEBUG]   (s) trimStackTrace = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useFile = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useManifestOnlyJar = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useSystemClassLoader = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useUnlimitedThreads = false
[DEBUG]   (s) workingDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame
[DEBUG]   (s) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (s) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[INFO] No tests to run.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar (default-jar) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=111300, ConflictMarker.markTime=50200, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=74, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=34900, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=28700, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=28, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=7287200, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=70, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=21728900, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=7554200}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-project:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-profile:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-artifact-manager:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-registry:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.0-alpha-9-stable-1:compile
[DEBUG]          junit:junit:jar:3.8.1:compile
[DEBUG]          classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1-alpha-2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:2.0.6:runtime
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-archiver:jar:2.5:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-parameter-documenter:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]             org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-error-diagnostics:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-descriptor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]          org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-monitor:jar:2.0.6:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.15:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:2.1:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:2.0.2:compile
[DEBUG]    commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.1:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:jar:2.4
[DEBUG]   Included: junit:junit:jar:3.8.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven:maven-archiver:jar:2.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:2.0.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.0-alpha-7
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-cli:commons-cli:jar:1.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interactivity-api:jar:1.0-alpha-4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.15
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:2.0.2
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-jar-plugin:2.4:jar' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) classesDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes
[DEBUG]   (f) defaultManifestFile = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\classes\META-INF\MANIFEST.MF
[DEBUG]   (f) finalName = NEXcg-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT
[DEBUG]   (f) forceCreation = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (f) skipIfEmpty = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useDefaultManifestFile = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] isUp2date: false (Resource with newer modification date found.)
[INFO] Building jar: C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\NEXcg-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar
[DEBUG] adding directory META-INF/
[DEBUG] adding entry META-INF/MANIFEST.MF
[DEBUG] adding directory application/
[DEBUG] adding directory backend/
[DEBUG] adding directory controller/
[DEBUG] adding directory layout/
[DEBUG] adding directory layout/interfaces/
[DEBUG] adding directory model/
[DEBUG] adding directory test/
[DEBUG] adding directory view/
[DEBUG] adding entry application/card0.png
[DEBUG] adding entry application/Main$SmartGroup.class
[DEBUG] adding entry application/Main.class
[DEBUG] adding entry application/ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst.class
[DEBUG] adding entry backend/AmountList$Node.class
[DEBUG] adding entry backend/AmountList.class
[DEBUG] adding entry backend/SmartGroupe.class
[DEBUG] adding entry background.jpg
[DEBUG] adding entry controller/DeckMenuController.class
[DEBUG] adding entry controller/LeftInfoBoxController.class
[DEBUG] adding entry controller/PartDeckPaneController.class
[DEBUG] adding entry controller/PlayMenuVController.class
[DEBUG] adding entry controller/SwitchController.class
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/DeckBuildOwnedBox.class
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/interfaces/ControllerInterface.class
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/interfaces/DeckComponents.class
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/TopBarLayout.class
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/topBarLayout.css
[DEBUG] adding entry layout/TopNavigationButtonLayout.class
[DEBUG] adding entry model/DeckMenuModel.class
[DEBUG] adding entry model/LeftInfoBoxModel.class
[DEBUG] adding entry model/PartDeckPaneModel.class
[DEBUG] adding entry model/SwitchModel.class
[DEBUG] adding entry module-info.class
[DEBUG] adding entry test/cards.css
[DEBUG] adding entry test/CardsModel.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/background.jpg
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card0.gif
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card0.png
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card1.gif
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card1.png
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card2.gif
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card2.png
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card3.gif
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card3.png
[DEBUG] adding entry view/card4.png
[DEBUG] adding entry view/DeckMenuView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/leftInfoBoxStyle.css
[DEBUG] adding entry view/LeftInfoBoxView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/MainMenueView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/MainMenueView.css
[DEBUG] adding entry view/menuItems.css
[DEBUG] adding entry view/partDeckPane.css
[DEBUG] adding entry view/PartDeckPaneView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/PlayFieldView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/playFieldView.css
[DEBUG] adding entry view/PlayMenuView.class
[DEBUG] adding entry view/styleDeck.css
[DEBUG] adding directory META-INF/maven/
[DEBUG] adding directory META-INF/maven/FinalGame5/
[DEBUG] adding directory META-INF/maven/FinalGame5/NEXcg/
[DEBUG] adding entry META-INF/maven/FinalGame5/NEXcg/pom.xml
[DEBUG] adding entry META-INF/maven/FinalGame5/NEXcg/pom.properties
[INFO]
[INFO] --- maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2:copy-dependencies (copy-dependencies) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=760000, ConflictMarker.markTime=346200, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=469, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=317500, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=162100, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=85, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=3234000, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=216, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=238938400, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=4873400}
[DEBUG] org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:jar:3.1.2
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-plexus:jar:1.4.2:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2:compile
[DEBUG]             org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-settings-builder:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-model-builder:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven:maven-aether-provider:jar:3.0:runtime
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-impl:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.aether:aether-spi:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-api:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-classworlds:jar:2.2.3:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:2.0.0:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]       org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3:compile
[DEBUG]          org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-impl:jar:3.0.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-decoration-model:jar:1.7.4:compile
[DEBUG]    commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.6:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-logging-api:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-core:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-container-default:jar:1.7.1:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.xbean:xbean-reflect:jar:3.7:compile
[DEBUG]          com.google.collections:google-collections:jar:1.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.5:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.httpcomponents:httpclient:jar:4.5.8:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-logging:commons-logging:jar:1.2:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.httpcomponents:httpcore:jar:4.4.11:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-site-renderer:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-skin-model:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-module-xhtml:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-module-xhtml5:jar:1.9:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-i18n:jar:1.0-beta-10:compile
[DEBUG]       org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-velocity:jar:1.2:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.velocity:velocity:jar:1.7:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.velocity:velocity-tools:jar:2.0:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-beanutils:commons-beanutils:jar:1.7.0:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-digester:commons-digester:jar:1.8:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-chain:commons-chain:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]          commons-validator:commons-validator:jar:1.3.1:compile
[DEBUG]          dom4j:dom4j:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG]          oro:oro:jar:2.0.8:compile
[DEBUG]          sslext:sslext:jar:1.2-0:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.struts:struts-core:jar:1.3.8:compile
[DEBUG]             antlr:antlr:jar:2.7.2:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.struts:struts-taglib:jar:1.3.8:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.struts:struts-tiles:jar:1.3.8:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:4.2.2:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.commons:commons-compress:jar:1.20:compile
[DEBUG]       org.iq80.snappy:snappy:jar:0.4:compile
[DEBUG]       org.tukaani:xz:jar:1.8:runtime
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.3.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:file-management:jar:3.0.0:compile
[DEBUG]       org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-io:jar:3.0.0:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven:maven-compat:jar:3.0:compile
[DEBUG]          org.apache.maven.wagon:wagon-provider-api:jar:2.10:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:3.2.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-dependency-analyzer:jar:1.11.1:compile
[DEBUG]       org.ow2.asm:asm:jar:7.3.1:compile (version managed from default)
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-dependency-tree:jar:3.0.1:compile
[DEBUG]       org.eclipse.aether:aether-util:jar:0.9.0.M2:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:3.1.0:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-artifact-transfer:jar:0.11.0:compile
[DEBUG]       commons-codec:commons-codec:jar:1.11:compile
[DEBUG]       org.slf4j:slf4j-api:jar:1.7.5:compile
[DEBUG]    org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.2.1:compile
[DEBUG]    commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.6:compile
[DEBUG]    commons-collections:commons-collections:jar:3.2.2:compile
[DEBUG]    classworlds:classworlds:jar:1.1:compile
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:jar:3.1.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:2.0.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3
[DEBUG]   Included: org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-api:jar:3.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.reporting:maven-reporting-impl:jar:3.0.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-decoration-model:jar:1.7.4
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.6
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-sink-api:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-logging-api:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-core:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.xbean:xbean-reflect:jar:3.7
[DEBUG]   Included: com.google.collections:google-collections:jar:1.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.commons:commons-lang3:jar:3.5
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.httpcomponents:httpclient:jar:4.5.8
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-logging:commons-logging:jar:1.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.httpcomponents:httpcore:jar:4.4.11
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-site-renderer:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-skin-model:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-module-xhtml:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.doxia:doxia-module-xhtml5:jar:1.9
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-i18n:jar:1.0-beta-10
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-velocity:jar:1.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.velocity:velocity:jar:1.7
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.velocity:velocity-tools:jar:2.0
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-beanutils:commons-beanutils:jar:1.7.0
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-digester:commons-digester:jar:1.8
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-chain:commons-chain:jar:1.1
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-validator:commons-validator:jar:1.3.1
[DEBUG]   Included: dom4j:dom4j:jar:1.1
[DEBUG]   Included: oro:oro:jar:2.0.8
[DEBUG]   Included: sslext:sslext:jar:1.2-0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.struts:struts-core:jar:1.3.8
[DEBUG]   Included: antlr:antlr:jar:2.7.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.struts:struts-taglib:jar:1.3.8
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.struts:struts-tiles:jar:1.3.8
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-archiver:jar:4.2.2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.commons:commons-compress:jar:1.20
[DEBUG]   Included: org.iq80.snappy:snappy:jar:0.4
[DEBUG]   Included: org.tukaani:xz:jar:1.8
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.3.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:file-management:jar:3.0.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-io:jar:3.0.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-io:jar:3.2.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-dependency-analyzer:jar:1.11.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.ow2.asm:asm:jar:7.3.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-dependency-tree:jar:3.0.1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.eclipse.aether:aether-util:jar:0.9.0.M2
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:3.1.0
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-artifact-transfer:jar:0.11.0
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-codec:commons-codec:jar:1.11
[DEBUG]   Included: org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.2.1
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-lang:commons-lang:jar:2.6
[DEBUG]   Included: commons-collections:commons-collections:jar:3.2.2
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2:copy-dependencies from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-dependency-plugin:3.1.2:copy-dependencies' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) addParentPoms = false
[DEBUG]   (s) copyPom = false
[DEBUG]   (f) excludeTransitive = false
[DEBUG]   (s) failOnMissingClassifierArtifact = false
[DEBUG]   (s) markersDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\dependency-maven-plugin-markers
[DEBUG]   (f) outputAbsoluteArtifactFilename = false
[DEBUG]   (s) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules
[DEBUG]   (f) overWriteIfNewer = true
[DEBUG]   (f) overWriteReleases = false
[DEBUG]   (f) overWriteSnapshots = false
[DEBUG]   (s) prependGroupId = false
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) reactorProjects = [MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml]
[DEBUG]   (f) remoteRepositories = [      id: central
      url: https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2
   layout: default
snapshots: [enabled => false, update => daily]
 releases: [enabled => true, update => daily]
   blocked: false
]
[DEBUG]   (f) session = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (s) silent = false
[DEBUG]   (s) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) stripClassifier = false
[DEBUG]   (s) stripVersion = false
[DEBUG]   (f) useBaseVersion = true
[DEBUG]   (s) useRepositoryLayout = false
[DEBUG]   (s) useSubDirectoryPerArtifact = false
[DEBUG]   (s) useSubDirectoryPerScope = false
[DEBUG]   (s) useSubDirectoryPerType = false
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[INFO] org.codehaus.mojo:exec-maven-plugin:jar:3.0.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-model:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-artifact:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-core:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-settings:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-settings-builder:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-repository-metadata:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-model-builder:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-aether-provider:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.aether:aether-impl:jar:1.7 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.aether:aether-spi:jar:1.7 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.aether:aether-api:jar:1.7 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.aether:aether-util:jar:1.7 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-plexus:jar:1.4.2 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-inject-bean:jar:1.4.2 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.sisu:sisu-guice:jar:noaop:2.1.7 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-interpolation:jar:1.14 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-classworlds:jar:2.2.3 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-component-annotations:jar:1.5.5 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-sec-dispatcher:jar:1.3 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.sonatype.plexus:plexus-cipher:jar:1.4 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven:maven-plugin-api:jar:3.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:3.0.20 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.commons:commons-exec:jar:1.3 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven.shared:maven-artifact-transfer:jar:0.10.1 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven.shared:maven-common-artifact-filters:jar:3.0.1 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.apache.maven.shared:maven-shared-utils:jar:3.1.0 already exists in destination.
[INFO] commons-io:commons-io:jar:2.5 already exists in destination.
[INFO] commons-codec:commons-codec:jar:1.11 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.slf4j:slf4j-api:jar:1.7.32 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-controls:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-graphics:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-base:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-web:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-web:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-media:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-media:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-fxml:jar:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO] org.openjfx:javafx-fxml:jar:win:16 already exists in destination.
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:add-module-info (add-module-info-to-dependencies) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=8234300, ConflictMarker.markTime=48500, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=5, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=10800, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=26300, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=5, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=326600, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=5, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=8757000, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=8711800}
[DEBUG] org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:jar:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG]    org.eclipse.aether:aether-util:jar:1.0.2.v20150114:compile
[DEBUG]       org.eclipse.aether:aether-api:jar:1.0.2.v20150114:compile
[DEBUG]    org.moditect:moditect:jar:1.0.0.RC1:compile
[DEBUG]       com.beust:jcommander:jar:1.60:compile
[DEBUG]    org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:1.1:runtime
[DEBUG] Created new class realm plugin>org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG] Importing foreign packages into class realm plugin>org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG]   Imported:  < maven.api
[DEBUG] Populating class realm plugin>org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:jar:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG]   Included: org.eclipse.aether:aether-util:jar:1.0.2.v20150114
[DEBUG]   Included: org.moditect:moditect:jar:1.0.0.RC1
[DEBUG]   Included: com.beust:jcommander:jar:1.60
[DEBUG]   Included: org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:1.1
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:add-module-info from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:add-module-info' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) artifactId = NEXcg
[DEBUG]   (f) buildDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target
[DEBUG]   (f) jdepsExtraArgs = [--ignore-missing-deps]
[DEBUG]   (s) mainClass = application.ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst
[DEBUG]   (s) moduleInfoFile = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\module-info.java
[DEBUG]   (f) module = MainModuleConfiguration [ moduleInfo=null, moduleInfoFile=C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\src\module-info.java, moduleInfoSource=null, mainClass=application.ZweiteMainWeilJavaScheisseIst]
[DEBUG]   (s) groupId = org.slf4j
[DEBUG]   (s) artifactId = slf4j-api
[DEBUG]   (s) artifact = ArtifactConfiguration [groupId=org.slf4j, artifactId=slf4j-api, version=null, classifier=null, type=null]
[DEBUG]   (s) name = org.slf4j.slf4japi
[DEBUG]   (s) moduleInfo = ModuleInfoConfiguration [requires=*;, exports=*;, opens=!*;, opensResources=null, uses=null, provides=null, name=org.slf4j.slf4japi, addServiceUses=false, open=false]
[DEBUG]   (f) modules = [ModuleConfiguration [artifact=ArtifactConfiguration [groupId=org.slf4j, artifactId=slf4j-api, version=null, classifier=null, type=null], moduleInfo=ModuleInfoConfiguration [requires=*;, exports=*;, opens=!*;, opensResources=null, uses=null, provides=null, name=org.slf4j.slf4japi, addServiceUses=false, open=false], moduleInfoFile=null, moduleInfoSource=null, mainClass=null, version=null]]
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules
[DEBUG]   (f) overwriteExistingFiles = true
[DEBUG]   (f) project = MavenProject: FinalGame5:NEXcg:0.0.1-SNAPSHOT @ C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\pom.xml
[DEBUG]   (f) remoteRepos = [central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2, default, releases)]
[DEBUG]   (f) repoSession = org.eclipse.aether.DefaultRepositorySystemSession@6cbb7a7d
[DEBUG]   (f) skip = false
[DEBUG]   (f) version = 0.0.1-SNAPSHOT
[DEBUG]   (f) workingDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\moditect
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Adding module descriptor to artifact org.slf4j:slf4j-api:1.7.32
[DEBUG] Dependency collection stats {ConflictMarker.analyzeTime=9700, ConflictMarker.markTime=18300, ConflictMarker.nodeCount=1, ConflictIdSorter.graphTime=3800, ConflictIdSorter.topsortTime=8300, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCount=1, ConflictIdSorter.conflictIdCycleCount=0, ConflictResolver.totalTime=30500, ConflictResolver.conflictItemCount=1, DefaultDependencyCollector.collectTime=2660300, DefaultDependencyCollector.transformTime=83200}
[DEBUG] Running jdeps --generate-module-info C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\moditect --ignore-missing-deps C:\Users\marti\.m2\repository\org\slf4j\slf4j-api\1.7.32\slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar
Warning: --ignore-missing-deps specified. Missing dependencies from org.slf4j are ignored
writing to C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\moditect\org.slf4j\module-info.java
[INFO] Created module descriptor at C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\moditect\generated-sources\org.slf4j.slf4japi\module-info.java
[INFO]
[INFO] --- moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) @ NEXcg ---
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image from plugin realm ClassRealm[plugin>org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1, parent: jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader@6d5380c2]
[DEBUG] Configuring mojo 'org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image' with basic configurator -->
[DEBUG]   (f) compression = 2
[DEBUG]   (f) ignoreSigningInformation = false
[DEBUG]   (s) name = NEXcg
[DEBUG]   (s) module = NEXcg
[DEBUG]   (f) launcher = org.moditect.mavenplugin.image.model.Launcher@19bfbe28
[DEBUG]   (f) mavenSession = org.apache.maven.execution.MavenSession@732c9b5c
[DEBUG]   (f) modulePath = [C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules]
[DEBUG]   (f) modules = [NEXcg]
[DEBUG]   (f) noHeaderFiles = false
[DEBUG]   (f) noManPages = false
[DEBUG]   (f) outputDirectory = C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\jlink-image
[DEBUG]   (f) stripDebug = true
[DEBUG] -- end configuration --
[DEBUG] Running jlink: C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149\jre\bin\jlink --add-modules NEXcg --module-path C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules;C:\Users\marti\.p2\pool\plugins\org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.win32.x86_64_16.0.2.v20210721-1149\jre\jmods --output C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\jlink-image --launcher NEXcg=NEXcg --compress 2 --strip-debug
[DEBUG] Error: Two versions of module org.slf4j.slf4japi found in C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules (slf4j-api-1.7.5.jar and slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar)
[DEBUG] java.lang.module.FindException: Two versions of module org.slf4j.slf4japi found in C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules (slf4j-api-1.7.5.jar and slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar)
[DEBUG]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scanDirectory(ModulePath.java:294)
[DEBUG]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scan(ModulePath.java:232)
[DEBUG]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scanNextEntry(ModulePath.java:190)
[DEBUG]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.find(ModulePath.java:154)
[DEBUG]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.newModuleFinder(JlinkTask.java:443)
[DEBUG]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.initJlinkConfig(JlinkTask.java:374)
[DEBUG]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.run(JlinkTask.java:267)
[DEBUG]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.Main.run(Main.java:54)
[DEBUG]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.Main.main(Main.java:33)
[ERROR] Error: Two versions of module org.slf4j.slf4japi found in C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules (slf4j-api-1.7.5.jar and slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar)
[ERROR] java.lang.module.FindException: Two versions of module org.slf4j.slf4japi found in C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules (slf4j-api-1.7.5.jar and slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar)
[ERROR]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scanDirectory(ModulePath.java:294)
[ERROR]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scan(ModulePath.java:232)
[ERROR]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.scanNextEntry(ModulePath.java:190)
[ERROR]     at java.base/jdk.internal.module.ModulePath.find(ModulePath.java:154)
[ERROR]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.newModuleFinder(JlinkTask.java:443)
[ERROR]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.initJlinkConfig(JlinkTask.java:374)
[ERROR]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.JlinkTask.run(JlinkTask.java:267)
[ERROR]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.Main.run(Main.java:54)
[ERROR]     at jdk.jlink/jdk.tools.jlink.internal.Main.main(Main.java:33)
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time:  5.539 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2021-10-10T12:13:43+02:00
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project NEXcg: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed -> [Help 1]
org.apache.maven.lifecycle.LifecycleExecutionException: Failed to execute goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image (create-runtime-image) on project NEXcg: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:215)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:156)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:117)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleModuleBuilder.buildProject(LifecycleModuleBuilder.java:81)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.builder.singlethreaded.SingleThreadedBuilder.build(SingleThreadedBuilder.java:56)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.LifecycleStarter.execute(LifecycleStarter.java:128)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:305)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.doExecute(DefaultMaven.java:192)
    at org.apache.maven.DefaultMaven.execute(DefaultMaven.java:105)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.execute(MavenCli.java:957)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.doMain(MavenCli.java:289)
    at org.apache.maven.cli.MavenCli.main(MavenCli.java:193)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:78)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:567)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launchEnhanced(Launcher.java:282)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.launch(Launcher.java:225)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.mainWithExitCode(Launcher.java:406)
    at org.codehaus.plexus.classworlds.launcher.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:347)
Caused by: org.apache.maven.plugin.PluginExecutionException: Execution create-runtime-image of goal org.moditect:moditect-maven-plugin:1.0.0.RC1:create-runtime-image failed: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:148)
    at org.apache.maven.lifecycle.internal.MojoExecutor.execute(MojoExecutor.java:210)
    ... 20 more
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Execution of jlink failed
    at org.moditect.internal.command.ProcessExecutor.run(ProcessExecutor.java:68)
    at org.moditect.commands.CreateRuntimeImage.runJlink(CreateRuntimeImage.java:126)
    at org.moditect.commands.CreateRuntimeImage.run(CreateRuntimeImage.java:72)
    at org.moditect.mavenplugin.image.CreateRuntimeImageMojo.execute(CreateRuntimeImageMojo.java:122)
    at org.apache.maven.plugin.DefaultBuildPluginManager.executeMojo(DefaultBuildPluginManager.java:137)
    ... 21 more
[ERROR]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/MAVEN/PluginExecutionException
```


----------



## kneitzel (10. Okt 2021)

Ok, da sieht man jetzt die Meldung:
"Two versions of module org.slf4j.slf4japi found in C:\Users\marti\Downloads\fg\FinalGame\target\modules (slf4j-api-1.7.5.jar and slf4j-api-1.7.32.jar"

Du bindest die 1.7.32 manuell ein und die 1.7.5 dürfte durch eine andere Abhängigkeit kommen. Welche sehe ich aber gerade auf Anhieb nicht. Da wäre es gut, sich einmal den dependency tree anzeigen zu lassen.

Oder falls Du da an den Versionen etwas angepasst hast: ein clean laufen lassen - nicht dass da in einem Verzeichnis noch eine alte Datei liegt, die dazwischen funkt.


----------



## Mart (12. Okt 2021)

ich habs auf linux endlich gebacken gekriegt ne anwendung zu bekommen das ist die pom dazu jlink hat probleme gemachtaber jetzt ist gut

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
    <groupId>FinalGame5</groupId>
    <artifactId>NEXcg</artifactId>
    <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
    <properties>
        <!-- Application Properties -->
        <link.name>${project.artifactId}</link.name>
        <launcher>${project.artifactId}</launcher>
        <appName>${project.artifactId}</appName>
        <main.module>finalGame1</main.module>
        <maven.dependency.plugin>3.1.2</maven.dependency.plugin>
        <main.class>application.Main</main.class>
        <!-- Dependency Versions -->
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
        <jpackage.maven.plugin>0.1.3</jpackage.maven.plugin>
        <java.version>16</java.version>
        <javafx.version>16</javafx.version>
        <slf4j.version>1.7.32</slf4j.version>
        <moditect.maven.plugin>1.0.0.RC1</moditect.maven.plugin>
        <junit.version>5.7.2</junit.version>
        <mvvmfx.version>1.8.0</mvvmfx.version>
        <typetools.version>0.6.3</typetools.version>
    </properties>

    <build>
        <sourceDirectory>src</sourceDirectory>
        <resources>
            <resource>
                <directory>src</directory>
                <excludes>
                    <exclude>**/*.java</exclude>

                </excludes>
            </resource>
        </resources>
      <pluginManagement>
        <plugins>
          <plugin>
            <groupId>com.github.akman</groupId>
            <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
            <version>0.1.3</version>
            <configuration>
 
              <!--
                Specifies the JDK home path which provides the tool needed.
                If not specified the jpackage tool executable will be find in
                the following order:
              
                  - user specified JDK home directory by toolchains-plugin
                  - JDK home directory specified by system variable JAVA_HOME
                  - system path specified by system variable PATH
              -->
              <toolhome>$‍{env.JPACKAGE_HOME}</toolhome>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the location in which generated output files are placed.
                Default value: $‍{project.build.directory}/jpackage
              -->
              <dest>$‍{project.build.directory}/jpackage</dest>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the name of subdirectory relative to the destination
                directory in which files of generated application image are placed.
              -->
              <name>appname</name>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the type of package to
                create: { PLATFORM | IMAGE | EXE | MSI }.
                Default value: PLATFORM (a platform dependent default type)
              -->
              <type>IMAGE</type>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the location of the predefined runtime
                image (result of jlink) that will be copied into
                the application image.
                If not specified, jpackage will run jlink to create
                the runtime image using options:
                  - strip-debug
                  - no-header-files
                  - no-man-pages
                  - strip-native-commands
              -->
              <runtimeimage>$‍{project.build.directory}/jlink/runtime-image</runtimeimage>
              
              <!--
                Specifies version of the application and/or package.
              -->
              <appversion>1.0</appversion>
              
              <!--
                Specifies copyright for the application.
              -->
              <copyright>Copyright</copyright>
              
              <!--
                Specifies description of the application.
              -->
              <description>Description</description>
              
              <!--
                Specifies vendor of the application.
              -->
              <vendor>Vendor</vendor>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the location of the icon of the application package.
              -->
              <!--
                Specifies the main module (and optionally main class) of
                the application. This module must be located on the module path.
                When this option is specified, the main module will be linked
                in the Java runtime image.
                Either module or main-jar option can be specified
                but not both.
              -->
              <module>${main.module}/${main.class}</module>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the command line arguments to pass to the main class
                if no command line arguments are given to the launcher.
              -->
              <arguments>--opt</arguments>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the options to pass to the Java runtime.
              -->
              <javaoptions>-Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -Xms256m -Xmx512m</javaoptions>
              
              <!--
                Specifies options are added to, or used to overwrite,
                the original command line options to build additional
                alternative launchers.
              -->
              <addlaunchers>
                <addlauncher>
                  <name>appname-cli</name>
                  <module>appModuleName/appClassName</module>
                  <arguments>--help</arguments>
                  <javaoptions>-Xms256m -Xmx512m</javaoptions>
                  <appversion>1.0</appversion>
                  <icon>$‍{project.basedir}/config/jpackage/resources/appname-cli.ico</icon>
                  <winconsole>true</winconsole>
                </addlauncher>
              </addlaunchers>
              
              <!--
                Specifies the location of a resources directory that override
                jpackage resources. Icons, template files, and other resources
                of jpackage can be overridden by adding replacement resources
                to this directory.
              -->
              <resourcedir>$‍{project.basedir}/config/jpackage/resources</resourcedir>
 
            </configuration>
          </plugin>
        </plugins>
      </pluginManagement>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.dependency.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>copy-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>copy-dependencies</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overWriteReleases>false</overWriteReleases>
                            <overWriteSnapshots>false</overWriteSnapshots>
                            <overWriteIfNewer>true</overWriteIfNewer>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.8.1</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>16</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
                <artifactId>exec-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>3.0.0</version>
                <configuration>
                    <mainClass>application.Main</mainClass>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.moditect</groupId>
                <artifactId>moditect-maven-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${moditect.maven.plugin}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>add-module-info-to-dependencies</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <configuration>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/modules</outputDirectory>
                            <overwriteExistingFiles>true</overwriteExistingFiles>
                            <modules>
                                <module>
                                    <artifact>
                                        <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
                                        <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
                                    </artifact>
                                    <moduleInfo>
                                        <name>org.slf4j.slf4japi</name>
                                    </moduleInfo>
                                </module>
                            </modules>

                            <module>
                                <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                                <moduleInfoFile>${project.build.sourceDirectory}/module-info.java</moduleInfoFile>
                            </module>

                            <jdepsExtraArgs>
                                --ignore-missing-deps
                            </jdepsExtraArgs>
                        </configuration>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>add-module-info</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                    <execution>
                        <id>create-runtime-image</id>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>create-runtime-image</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            <modulePath>
                                <path>${project.build.directory}/modules</path>
                            </modulePath>
                            <modules>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </modules>
                            <launcher>
                                <name>${launcher}</name>
                                <module>${main.module}</module>
                            </launcher>
                            <compression>2</compression>
                            <stripDebug>true</stripDebug>
                            <outputDirectory>${project.build.directory}/jlink-image</outputDirectory>
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
            </plugin>
          <plugin>
            <groupId>com.github.akman</groupId>
            <artifactId>jpackage-maven-plugin</artifactId>
            <executions>
              <execution>
                <id>jpackage-image</id>
                <phase>verify</phase>
                <goals>
                  <goal>jpackage</goal>
                </goals>
              </execution>
            </executions>
          </plugin>
        
</plugins>
    </build>

    <dependencies>

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.codehaus.mojo/exec-maven-plugin -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
            <artifactId>exec-maven-plugin</artifactId>
            <version>3.0.0</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
            <version>${slf4j.version}</version>
        </dependency>

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-controls -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-controls</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-graphics -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-graphics</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-base</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-web -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-web</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.openjfx/javafx-fxml -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.openjfx</groupId>
            <artifactId>javafx-fxml</artifactId>
            <version>${javafx.version}</version>
        </dependency>
    </dependencies>
</project>
```


----------

